# 77003 with injection



## ortho1991 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank's again for all your help.

Cathy


----------



## ortho1991 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi All 

If you bill multiple levels of injection ex. 64470 at C4-5 then 64472 at C5-6,and  C6-7, can you only bill 77003 once, or for each level.

Thank you for any help.
Cathy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 12, 2009)

*"When reporting code 77003, it is important to recognize that it should be reported once per spinal region." *

http://www.painmed.org/pract_mngmnt/coding_tips.html


----------



## mstoop1 (Jan 12, 2009)

yes, 77003 should only be billed once,  there is an article in the coding edge mag back from march 2008 that talks about the spinal injections and the guidance.  it states the guidance can only be used *once per region* regardless the number of injections in the Specific region.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 12, 2009)

CPT Assistant, June 2008 Pg. 11 indicates,
“…CPT code 77003 is intended to be reported per spinal region (not per level)”


----------

